# Uniforms



## MMiz (Jan 1, 2007)

Back when I used to work regularly in EMS, I'd have my uniform dry cleaned before each shift.  It would cost only a few dollars, but it was always nice arriving in a clean, crisp, white uniform.

As much as I don't want to say it, many of the people I work with, have tattered and beat up uniforms.  It doesn't help that we all wear white uniform shirts.  We're given a few hundred dollars a year for new uniforms, but usually it's spent on a new pair of boots, pants, and cold weather gear.  Uniform shirts are usually last on the list.

Public image a big part of EMS, and it's embarrassing how unprofessional we look sometimes.  I can be working with the most competent EMT, but it looks bad when he shows up on scene with stains all over his beat up white shirt.

Is this common in EMS?  More of a private EMS thing?  Does your service pay for dry cleaning?


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it is more common than most people think. I have worked with someone who would have to look under the seat of there bronco for a shirt when reporting to work. 

I like the look of a pressed uniform. I used to press mine befor every shift. I did my on because the cleaners took to long and would mess them up.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 1, 2007)

When I worked for a hospital based service, we were given and allowance each year for new uniforms.  The hospital provided coats for us, but everything else had to come out of your allowance.  I still would end up spending a little bit of my own money each year to get everything I needed.

When working private service, I have worked for places that provided an allowance, and then I have worked for places that made you buy your shirts out of your pocket and would payroll deduct the cost.  Everything else you were expected to supply on your own.

Now, at the fire department, we have a quartermaster system.  I have to admit I probably like it the best since I can replace things as I need to and don't have to worry about cost, etc.  The only thing we have to supply is our duty boots.  Class B's, t-shirts, duty pants, sweats, shorts, sweatshirts, gear, and fireboots are all provided for us.  If you want any "extras" you are expected to provide them for yourself.

As far as drycleaning goes, I have never worked anywhere that would pay for you to have your uniforms drycleaned.  You were free to do it if you wanted to, but you would have to pay for it yourself.

From what I have seen of private service around here, it seems like the uniforms are in about the same condition as the rest of the equipment they supply.  Heck, the last private service I worked at didn't even supply me with new shirts.  I got shirts that and had been turned in by a former employee that was "about" my size.  That meant the shirts were about two sizes too big.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 1, 2007)

As a supervisor I went and purchased an iron and ironing board with some starch.. they had a choice. Get their unifiorms dry cleaned, iron them or go home on their time, second offense a write up, third offense stay home. 

Every place I have worked at has a uniform policy, that the employee should demonstrate a professional and clean image.  

R/r 911


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 1, 2007)

We get shirts only, everything else is pay-as-you-go.  I've always been one for showing up to work clean and ready to go, but it's tough when your shirts are 16 months old and asking for new ones gets no response.  <_<


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 1, 2007)

service 1 - blue polo shirts with the company logo on front, and "EMT" on the back. If the shirt gets stained, we can just ask for another one.

service 2 - light blue button up shirts. Kind of cop looking shirts, actually. Company logo on a patch on a shoulder. We're supposed to have a spare uniform shirt, and if it gets stained, they'll just give us another one.

If you have people with stained up & sloppy uniforms, chances are they're just pigs.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 1, 2007)

I like my scrubs.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 1, 2007)

I think my dream job would entail wearing scrubs.


----------



## Fedmedic (Jan 1, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> I like my scrubs.



Nothing like showing up for work in pajamas.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 1, 2007)

Fedmedic said:


> Nothing like showing up for work in pajamas.



amen brother


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 1, 2007)

my company provides a initial uniform issue of 3 each l/s and s/s shirts, two pair pants and one coat(blauer patrol type)

the pants they issues are straight legged regualr work pants(no pockets). or they will pay 1/2 the cost of the emt style pants and you have to pay the rest.

replacement uniforms have to be beaten out of human resources with a large stick and are never replaced 1/1. so if over the course of a year all of your shirts have become less than desirable in appreance, you might get 2 of each in replacement. so the downward spiral??? consequently, alot of our shirts(white) dont look so hot. i already have to buy boots, belt, sweater, a nedw coat becase the one the company buys is about as waterprooof as a paper bag and, being black with only one small reflective stripe its pretty much invisible at night and various other accutremeunt(sp), im not buying new white shirts. its not taht i dont take my job seriously. its not that im not professional. its money.

as a side note, i believe taht the relationship between appearence and professionalism to be a loosely connected one at best. example: we used to have a -p that worked for my company. his uniform as he saw it was the uniform gray emt pants, varying colored t shirt, tattered navy reuben with a generic -p patch(not state, and no company patch) and a red sox ball cap. now somebody who bases an employees ability to do his job on his appearence would immediatley see this guy as a bad employee when in fact he is one of the best, most knowledgable, well qualified and dedicated medics i  have ever met. he just doesent liek uniforms...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't mind ironing my uniforms, one in a while I will take my pants to the drycleaner to get them pressed  to perk up the creases.  What I don't like and hate with a passion is when people have long hair and let it fly all over the place, looks like crap and the second is long fake nails,  Are we working here or are we walking down the catwalk?  My mom was from the old school of nursing and let me tell you what she said.  "If your hair is down and your nails are too long, how can you work on the patient? YOU CAN'T:wacko:


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> as a side note, i believe taht the relationship between appearence and professionalism to be a loosely connected one at best. example: we used to have a -p that worked for my company. his uniform as he saw it was the uniform gray emt pants, varying colored t shirt, tattered navy reuben with a generic -p patch(not state, and no company patch) and a red sox ball cap. now somebody who bases an employees ability to do his job on his appearence would immediatley see this guy as a bad employee when in fact he is one of the best, most knowledgable, well qualified and dedicated medics i have ever met. he just doesent liek uniforms...


 
The issue isn't if I think he is good or bad... it is the general public. If you go to buy a car, do you want the one that is covered in dirt with a scratched paint job and needs a good interior vaccuming, or do you want the one that was just detailed inside and out... like it or not, we are somewhat vain and base our first impressions by what something or someone looks like.


I don't send my uniforms to the cleaners all the time, but they do go at least once every 2-3 months, as was said earlier - it helps the creases to stand out and makes my care of them easier.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 2, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> my company provides a initial uniform issue of 3 each l/s and s/s shirts, two pair pants and one coat(blauer patrol type)
> 
> the pants they issues are straight legged regualr work pants(no pockets). or they will pay 1/2 the cost of the emt style pants and you have to pay the rest.
> 
> ...




I also know providers like this. Some of the best I know but it is not what we think of them it is what the public thinks. That is what we have to remember.


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jan 2, 2007)

One of my companies provides shirts and we have a laundry service, so there is no reason that our shirts should be raggity, dirty or wrinkled.  My other service uses polos and if one gets torn or stained, it is replaced as soon as you tell them you need a new one.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 3, 2007)

lfsvr0114 said:


> One of my companies provides shirts and we have a laundry service, so there is no reason that our shirts should be raggity, dirty or wrinkled.  My other service uses polos and if one gets torn or stained, it is replaced as soon as you tell them you need a new one.



now that is very very nice!  i wish all companies would do that.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Jan 4, 2007)

Heh heh heh.  Y'all and your uniform issues.  I love my service: Wear anything that looks semi-professional, and if you want company T-Shirts, jackets, or polos, just ask.


----------



## TheDoll (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't work for a service yet (i still have to take my state written test). however, i think your appearance is extremely important when working--especially in ems. when i would do my ride alongs or work in the ER for class i always made sure that i was clean and put together. i also made sure my uniform was as spotless as possible, and i followed he dresscode to a "T". if i was feeling lazy about ironing or something i always thought "you are helping someone on what is quite possibly the worst and scariest day of his/her life. the least you could do is give them a little added security by not being filthy." 
now i work on a burn unit, and i get to wear scrubs. i still make sure that i have a nice pair of scrubs and that my shoes look nice. i also make sure that i am clean and have a nice appearance. 
i think that our public image is very important, and, yes, i think it starts with your appearance.


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 4, 2007)

Fedmedic said:


> Nothing like showing up for work in pajamas.



Except for walking up that hill when that 30 degree wind is whipping. But once we are inside, we don't have to go out and play unless we want to.  
At least it will not be as hard to get back into my pajamas as it was the trauma pants.
****sigh****


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2007)

nrmedic said:


> Except for walking up that hill when that 30 degree wind is whipping. But once we are inside, we don't have to go out and play unless we want to.
> At least it will not be as hard to get back into my pajamas as it was the trauma pants.
> ****sigh****


What... no BDU's?


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 5, 2007)

Jon said:


> What... no BDU's?



BDU's do not promote the image of a "kinder, more gentler bureau of prisons" that the federal gov. wants to present. We have a DCT and SORT team that wear BDU's during training. They are not even allowed "behind the gate" wearing them if they need to come into the institution for some reason when they are there training. To be sure we wouldn't want to intimidate the inmates!
I happen to think our male medics look kinda cute in their scrubs though. :blush:


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 5, 2007)

Jon said:


> What... no BDU's?



Too hot and hard to Iron. Scrubs just wash and wear. And a lot cooler in the summer time.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 5, 2007)

nrmedic said:


> I happen to think our male medics look kinda cute in their scrubs though. :blush:



I'm leaving that one alone.


----------



## medic03 (Jan 5, 2007)

*scrubs*



jeepmedic said:


> I like my scrubs.



Me Too. The hospital I work for allows us to wear scrubs while working. I prefer to wear the BDUs due to all the crap I keep in my pockets, but the hospital supplies us with them too. When I'm in the hospital or on the rigs, I wear the scrub top and the bdus. I get free boots from the aviation company and my flight suits are paid for by the hospital, so when I'm flying, I just have to pay for my socks, underwear and tee shirts that I wear under. I agree though that wearing scrubs to work is great.


----------



## RMApok (Jan 6, 2007)

Eh, personally I don't think uniform appearance is that big of an issue, to a certain point. If someone doesn't have a pressed uniform, it doesn't bother me. Now, someone coming to work with a stained uniform does bother me. It's one thing not to look your absolute best, it's another to look close to your worst.

I only press mine for special events or every couple of months. Of course, where we run (transport) most of our patients aren't even fully with it and the staff at most of the facilities couldn't care less. They just want the pt gone or put back in their bed quickly.

Now, my company is usually pretty good about replacing stuff. However, I did have to wear a pair of pants with a rip in the knee for about three weeks once. I was told I could go buy the pants myself and the company would reimburse me. But as I still hadn't seen the money from the last TWO times they said they would do that, I just waited it out. Got that "disapproving" look from one of my supervisors a few times, but trucks up always takes presidence over appearance, so I never got in trouble.


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2007)

nrmedic said:


> BDU's do not promote the image of a "kinder, more gentler bureau of prisons" that the federal gov. wants to present. We have a DCT and SORT team that wear BDU's during training. They are not even allowed "behind the gate" wearing them if they need to come into the institution for some reason when they are there training. To be sure we wouldn't want to intimidate the inmates!


You have GOT to be kidding me. Please tell me that the guards DON'T wear scrubs, too 

As for pressing uniforms... the is a difference between a pressed uniform (which looks nice, but sometimes seems VERY officious) and a clean, wrinkle-free uniform shirt... that is what I often wear.

If, as was said earlier... the shirt is worn after being balled up under the car seat... that ISN'T cool... that makes you look like a SLOB.


----------



## jeepmedic (Jan 6, 2007)

First we do not have "guards" They tend to get upset about that. They are Officers and they have uniforms to wear. White shirt with a tie and gray pants. When they work up front in the public view they have to wear a blue Blazer also.


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2007)

jeepmedic said:


> First we do not have "guards" They tend to get upset about that. They are Officers and they have uniforms to wear. White shirt with a tie and gray pants. When they work up front in the public view they have to wear a blue Blazer also.


Whoops! Here I am, the guy who tends to be a little miffed when called a "security guard" vs. "Security Offiicer" and I go and do that. (Dumba** me)

Ties? Blazers? What is this world coming to? I guess we are going back to the 1920's (ever watch "The Green Mile"?? )


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jan 7, 2007)

must be a private thing we get new stuff whenever we need it but cleaning is up to us. (volly service)


----------



## Jon (Jan 7, 2007)

Mercy4Angels said:


> must be a private thing we get new stuff whenever we need it but cleaning is up to us. (volly service)


My vollie squad will replace their issued button-down uniform shirts and straight-legged pants whenever you ask... but most of us perfer to spend $25-$30 to purchase "approved" uniform polo shirts... and I've got EMS pants out the wazoo these days.

Well, most of us don't "pay" for our shirts, we use our incentive program points instead.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Jan 7, 2007)

Jon said:


> My vollie squad will replace their issued button-down uniform shirts and straight-legged pants whenever you ask... but most of us perfer to spend $25-$30 to purchase "approved" uniform polo shirts... and I've got EMS pants out the wazoo these days.
> 
> Well, most of us don't "pay" for our shirts, we use our incentive program points instead.




uniform blue button down shirt
pants
sweatshirt
polo shirt
fall jacket
winter jacket


----------



## CotWoman (Jan 8, 2007)

The dispatchers for fairfax county wear a grey polo shirt with ems pants. very attractive...   

although - some of the cops walking around look good in _their_ uniforms...  *ahem*   *cough*


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 8, 2007)

Are we talking "catwalk" or just "because"!^_^


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 8, 2007)

CotWoman said:


> The dispatchers for fairfax county wear a grey polo shirt with ems pants. very attractive...
> 
> although - some of the cops walking around look good in _their_ uniforms...  *ahem*   *cough*



ah HA. Is that the only reason that you're dating a US Marine? ;-)


----------



## wolfwyndd (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm glad to see my department isn't the only department that has a 'pay to play' situation.  With our department we are issued new uniforms about once a year (or so).  However, what the uniform entails seems to be different just about every year.  For the first two years I ran there the 'uniform' consisted of one shirt only.  The first year they were polos (looked nice, but weren't that comfortable since they were pique (sp?)material).  Pants and boots we had to purchase ourselves and we were not allowed to purchase any 'extra' shirts.  The next year our 'uniform' isssue consisted of one short sleeve t-shirt and we were allowed to purchase an additional short sleeve or long sleeve t-shirt or a sweat shirt.  Personally, while they looked nice, I don't think they were very professional looking.  This year we're actually going with the 'cop look alike' shirts and they are buying us the 'paramedic' pants.  When we got measured for them they said that they would be wash and wear, no ironing involved but we'll see.  As for cleaning, we've always been responsible for our own laundering of uniforms.  

This is just my personal opinion here, but I'm glad to see that we are finally getting 'real' uniforms to wear, but I really think that the department should also buy us boots and either take care of laundering for us, or at least give us a stipend to reimburse us.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 11, 2007)

While I think it would be great if our employers laundered our uniforms for us, how many other jobs out there do that?  I don't really think there are that many.  I do know that there are places out there that do it, but for the most part everyone I know that has any sort of job is responsible for cleaning their work clothes.  

Yes, we run the risk every day of being puked on, bled on, etc., but where I work, you put those clothes in a red bag, fill out exposure paperwork, and the clothes are taken care of.  (Typically they are replaced rather than cleaned.)  On the days that things like that don't happen, I guess I just don't see it as that big of a deal to have to wash my uniform.  It isn't like I wouldn't be doing laundry already anyway.


----------



## Jon (Jan 21, 2007)

Many hospitals issue uniforms (scrubs) and launder them for employees that need it. At my worksite, all the maintnence and housekeeping staff, as well as all the kitchen staff have uniform services that clean and if needed repair the uniforms of their staff.

For some reason, it is OK for EMS, as a profession, to take home contaminated uniforms and wash them with the rest of our families' laundry.


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Jan 23, 2007)

they estimated that the dept spent about $8,000 on us in uniforms.  is that normal?


----------



## nrmedic (Jan 23, 2007)

The agency I used to work for would allow $350.00 - $400.00 per person per year. We were a "poor" county with a small budget. How many people did that $8000.00 cover?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 23, 2007)

emtgirl_in_training said:


> they estimated that the dept spent about $8,000 on us in uniforms. is that normal?


 
If you have 10 employees, where do I apply?  If you have 400 employees, we might already be co-workers...


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jan 23, 2007)

If she is working for the NYFD and just got out of the academy they issued her everything (to include PPE and foul weather gear) except her glasses and underwear, so the $8,000 is probably for her rookie class. If there were ten in her class that would be about an average uniform allowance, but if they spent it just on her I'm moving back to NYC. It can't have changed much in the last 39 years since I lived there.


----------



## emtgirl_in_training (Jan 27, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> so the $8,000 is probably for her rookie class


ummm.... that was $8,000 on each of us (all 69)


----------



## Timmy (Jan 27, 2007)

My volley service issues you with everything! From our name tag to the white overalls we have for I'm assuming chemical warfare lol then everything else in between. 

But mum iorns my uniform for me lol


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 27, 2007)

According to OSHA rules, the employer must offer you a place to decon yourself and either wash or make arrangements to decon the soiled uniform. 
Even specific requirements of water temperature. 

There is no reason someone should be wearing a soiled uniform. 

For those that do not feel that uniforms are important, this is the first image to patients and their families obtain from you. They do not know medicine or realize you can interpret WPW syndrome from V-tach, or be able to differentiate an EMT/ AEIOU with intubation skills patch. Hence they don't even know what intubation is... Heck, their impressed when you are able to take a B/P.

What does gain their trust is crisp, clean, well polished uniform. I have worked with idiots that barely could bandage a finger, but families was more impressed over the person in a nice uniform and friendly demeanor rather than medical knowledge. They do not know the difference.

Look at most troopers. There are very few states that do not require their troopers to present themselves in a very professional image. I know our's always look like they just walked out of a dry cleaners, even at 3 a.m... 

What sickens me, is to see EMS in grubby dirty uniforms. Many of these are non-uniform type with their names or a Star of Life embrodied on some type of jacket, cap, T-shirt. Shirt tails hanging out or butt crack exposed. Many have no clue on what image they are presenting our profession. Bosting multiple patches (at least the lapel pins have decreased), yet appear unkept. 

We have a policy and peer pressure to look professional at all times. Hence, one is required to carry additional uniforms. We have a washer and dryer at the base, as well as ironing boards with spray starch. Each station as well has shoe shine kits. that each employee pitches in an employee fund to purchase items. Shoes are to be shined after being skuffed or dirty.

Sure, it is reasonable one will get "dirty", but; to remain so is unexcusable as well potentially dangerous. 

Employers, that really care for their employees will offer enough uniforms, and uniform allowances to maintain a decent uniform. As well as protective gear such as rain coats, and winter coats. It should be part of the employers responsibility, like the employee wearing it, to maintain and present in a positive image. 

The way I look at it, if an employer is concerned about their business they will provide adequate and nice uniform allowance. It is their P.R. and image, as well it is their employee. The same for the employee. It is an image that is presented to the patient and others to gain trust, to display professionalism. If one does not care to even maintain that, doubtful they will care enough to maintain knowledge in providing health care. 

R/r 911


----------



## Fedmedic (Jan 27, 2007)

I tried to figure it up. And the best I can come up with is my last agency spent approximately $2000 per new employee. When I started I was given 4 Flying Cross uniform shirts, 4 Fechenheimer EMS pants, Fechenheimer coat with liner, New rescue gear(bloodborne resistant bunker coat and pants), helmet, $100 annual boot allowance, 4 sweatshirts, 4 t-shirts, 2 belts, optional nanook of the north fur hat or ball cap, ballistic vest, 2 name tags, rain suit, optional commando sweater and I think that is all. After that, if you ever needed uniforms, just tell your Captain and he would submit the purchase order and in 2-3 days you would have your new uniforms, no questions ask. 

Of course, I was one of the charter members of our Honor Guard, only the second EMS Honor Guard in the state of NC. And we spent approximately $3000 per Honor Guard uniform then, I think we started out with 12 on the team. So they didn't mind spending money to make the agency look professional.  www.fcems.com


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 27, 2007)

Rid, Thank you!  Can't stand it when people look like slobs, Take pride, and be pround in what we do and how we present ourselves.  That is the bottem line!


----------



## sdadam (Jan 27, 2007)

polish your freaking boots!!! 

and people, learn what a shirt stay is, cost a couple of bucks and keep your shirt from billowing out of your pants, or comming un tucked while crouching, running, ect. worth it.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 27, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> We have a policy and peer pressure to look professional at all times. Hence, one is required to carry additional uniforms.



I think that our county requires us to have a spare uniform on the rig. 

At least that's what teh boss has told us. I could be wrong. But we have a company policy to have a spare uniform with us anyway, and we're expected to keep ourselves clean.

It's really not that hard.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 27, 2007)

while i'll agree the majority view the cover more important than the book, i'll also add this old book has seen a whole lotta calls where all i have is a nice well worded story

~S~


----------



## TheDoll (Jan 27, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> I think that our county requires us to have a spare uniform on the rig.
> 
> At least that's what teh boss has told us. I could be wrong. But we have a company policy to have a spare uniform with us anyway, and we're expected to keep ourselves clean.
> 
> It's really not that hard.


that's a great policy!! i agree, it's not that hard to look acceptable. plus, and i said this before, but think about it people--the people you deal with are often totally freaked out. why not look nice and clean in order to not freak them out further. if i were a pt and i thought that my medic still had the guts on him from the last gal, i would be totally grossed out. this reminds me of a guy who works for a fdept around here and he has the hare krishna ponytail on top of his head. the rest of his head is shaved bare. the first time i saw him i could NOT believe he was aloud to work with his hair like that, but apparently it he says it has something to do with his religion--he is not hare krishna, btw. anyway, religion or not, i think it is totally unacceptable. however, with all of the freedom of whatever "stuff" out there the fire dept. is too afraid to make him comply. it's crap i tell you [/tangent]


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 27, 2007)

Stevo said:


> while i'll agree the majority view the cover more important than the book, i'll also add this old book has seen a whole lotta calls where all i have is a nice well worded story
> 
> ~S~



You can actually have both... 

R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 27, 2007)

TheDoll said:


> grossed out. this reminds me of a guy who works for a fdept around here and he has the hare krishna ponytail on top of his head. the rest of his head is shaved bare. the first time i saw him i could NOT believe he was aloud to work with his hair like that, but apparently it he says it has something to do with his religion--he is not hare krishna, btw. anyway, religion or not, i think it is totally unacceptable.



Oh, you'd hate my hair then. ;-) Actually, that's one thing I draw the line at. If it's OK for girls to have hair down to their butt, then mine should be OK at shoulder length. 

At least I don't have any tattoos. I've seen some FD guys with tats all over their arms. My hair is far less 'out there' than skull & crossbone tattoos.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 27, 2007)

We don't allow tattoos that can be visible. Long hair has to be worn up or in a hair net... as well as no facial piercings or ear rings..

We are in a conservative area, with majority of population > 65. 

R/r 911


----------



## Stevo (Jan 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Stevo
> while i'll agree the majority view the cover more important than the book, i'll also add this old book has seen a whole lotta calls where all i have is a nice well worded story
> 
> ~S~



You can actually have both... 

I _do_ have both *Ryder*, in fact i clean up quite well.  but you see, the majority of ems is still rural, at least in terms of area covered. And those that respond _from our place of work_ often do so in the prevelant dress 

now i'm sure you grasp my analogical stab at the issue, don't you? but for the sake of our viewing patronage i guess i'll simply spell it out ....

 given no choice,(which is often)  i'd rather be _well spoken_ with a patient, than _well dressed_

i'm not out to make the cover of Galls in this gig, and i certainly _loath_ the idea of those vain individuals that would place the issue at the forefront of their status quo

~S~


----------

